# Holley Boat Ramp #1



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

I was thinking of putting in here, but the website says no parking. how is that possible? I can understand limited parking, but no parking? What is the real situation here? Has anyone used this ramp?


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

It's literally just a ramp at the end of a subdivision. And no, there's no parking there. You'll have to park away from it and just walk back to the boat. You're better off just using the East River launch, unless you have access to the Holley By the Sea launch, which isn't much better.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I can explain. 

This is what we sometimes refer to as a "Conscription Ramp". After a developer leaves, aneighborhood fails to maintain or pay taxes on a small piece of land where a ramp is and the County ends up with it back in their lap. That is how Oriole Beach became a County Ramp for example. Then there is no land nearby for parking, so it is rendered useless.

In Oriole Beach's case, there was a little parking, and a coupleof years agoI negotiated a deal with a land owner next door and we bought the land and added about 16 parking places.


----------

